

How To Talk About Programming Languages - lbarrow
http://lionelbarrow.com/2014/06/15/how-to-talk-about-progamming-langauges/

======
mpwillson
I think there is a missing evaluation category here. That is, does the
programming language enable me to perform the task efficiently and
effectively? If the language doesn't, I'm not using it, even though I might
love it...

~~~
lbarrow
Yea, I went back and forth on making sort of "effectiveness" into its own
category. I think it makes more sense to think of overall effectiveness as the
combination of the other three categories rather than its own independent
thing.

